# "Shut up and fish"



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Dudes--

We all fish. I'm planning on going out to the HRBT tomorrow night provided work doesn't screw me and the winds don't get screwy. Consider this an open invitation to any and all who read this board--POL, TKAA, The Club Which Shall Not Be Named, whatever. My general train of thought here is if we can all get on some fish then the stupid sh*t will fall to the wayside.

They've been picking up some decent striper and after all the 'man drama', some tight lines would do wonders towards some much needed decompression.

I'll be launching about 6:30 pm. At the flagpole--13th View on Willoughby Spit.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I'll be there if your seriously planning on going. Its hard to rely on some landscaper who might think he actually works hard for a living. I personally will have to set aside some blue prints that bore me to death, in order to make time for this venture.


Gimme a call Jason......... 615-7998




PS...... If I look back and see a tan colored T160 wrapped around a channel marker,.......I'm gonna keep paddling and pretend to keep from laughing!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Crud.

I'm sure Forrest will be there, but this ain't my idea of a relaxing evening of fishing. I think we'll need to reschedule. Thursday looks good but my son has a playoff game, so I can't fish that night.

SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING

THROUGH 7 AM
SW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. GUSTS UP TO 30 KT AT THE MOUTH
OF THE BAY. WAVES 4 FT. ISOLATED SHOWERS.

TODAY
NW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. WAVES 3 TO 4 FT. SCATTERED SHOWERS IN
THE MORNING...THEN A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS EARLY IN THE AFTERNOON. 

TONIGHT
NW WINDS 20 KT. GUSTS TO AROUND 30 KT. WAVES 3 TO 4 FT.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

if your scared say your scared


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I'd like to offer a dollar to anyone who can remeber the last time NWS got the Marine Forecast right. 

Almost no wind, but I've turned in my hall pass for a cooks hat. Chili tonight!!! Tight lines to anyone that goes, should be a good night.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Correct Forecast....roflmao*

I don't worry much with weather in the 757, but HRBT & CBBT is a different story. It can get UGLY quick ......PEACE OUT


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

baitslingin said:


> if your scared say your scared


LET ER RIP....Just reminds me of Lt. Dan in the rigging ...AAAAARRRRRRRGH


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> I don't worry much with weather in the 757, but HRBT & CBBT is a different story. It can get UGLY quick ......PEACE OUT


That's my problem.....everywhere I go it gets ugly......real quick. Forrest


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Forrest, I thought Lt. Dan was your problem.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Forrest*

Come to the Southside SAT nite and fish with us. We will be launching 1830.....PEACE OUT


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

He can't--he gets vertigo if the waves are less than 3 feet.


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

Grommet said:


> Dudes--
> 
> We all fish. I'm planning on going out to the HRBT tomorrow night provided work doesn't screw me and the winds don't get screwy. Consider this an open invitation to any and all who read this board--POL, TKAA, The Club Which Shall Not Be Named, whatever. My general train of thought here is if we can all get on some fish then the stupid sh*t will fall to the wayside.
> 
> ...


I dont want none of that man drama on the this side of my hood!!!!........
Ray


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

We're gonna have a drum circle on the beach between the spans...


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

erfisher said:


> Forrest, I thought Lt. Dan was your problem.


Tom, you're my Lt. Dan.

*Come to the Southside SAT nite and fish with us. We will be launching 1830.....PEACE OUT *

I'm still waiting for them to build that bridge! Last time I went over there they were "profiling" people like me at the boarder. 
Be honest with you, though, the Soggy Bottom Boys are in concert and I got back stage passes for me and the misses. Well...actually it's Casting Crowns. Maybe next time, thanks. Forrest


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hat*

Sorry, I'm heading to Hat w/ a couple crazy biznatchs. I'll be thinking of the 757 while I'm getting a little "let me tell you a story" action.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I really wanted to go to that concert but I'm out of town for a soccer tournament. I'll call you and find out how it was. Scott J.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Forrest - how was the concert?


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

One of the best I've been to. Great message throughout. We had back stage passes plus our seat numbers were 1-4, so we were right in front of the stage. Still riding high, you missed a great time.....but I'm sure you had one too! See you on the water. Forrest


----------

